# FET delayed as no dividing yet



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Was due to have my FET today but got a call to cancel this morning to say my embies had defrosted successfully but not divided yet.

I have been told to call tomorrow to see whether ET will be rescheduled.

Just wondered how normal this was and what the likelihood really is that I am going to get to transfer??

Thanks v much

Nikki x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

nikkipas said:


> Was due to have my FET today but got a call to cancel this morning to say my embies had defrosted successfully but not divided yet.
> 
> I have been told to call tomorrow to see whether ET will be rescheduled.
> 
> ...


Hello Nikki,

Were your embryos frozen on day2/3 or at the PN stage?


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Crystal

Sorry am new to this so not completely sure what day they were frozen on.  My notes say that I had the original collection on the 21st November, my original transfer was on 24th November with 2 x Grade 1 embryos, but am not sure whether they froze the last 2 on the day of the transfer or before.

When I went to the clinic on Thursday, they were saying my embryos were cleaved and they were going to be removing them from the freezer yesterday.

Thanks
Nikki


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

nikkipas said:


> Hi Crystal
> 
> Sorry am new to this so not completely sure what day they were frozen on. My notes say that I had the original collection on the 21st November, my original transfer was on 24th November with 2 x Grade 1 embryos, but am not sure whether they froze the last 2 on the day of the transfer or before.
> 
> ...


No worries - PN means they were frozen on the day of the fertilisation check or they are said to be cleaved if they are frozen on Day2 or Day3.

Only your clinic can really give you a good indication of the chance of an ET but generally i would expect about 60-80% of cleaved embryos that have survived a thaw to gain an extra cell or more over night. Though there are a lot of variables to this.

Best wishes


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Crystal

Thanks v much - I appreciate your help.  I will keep my fingers crossed and await tomorrow.

Thanks
Nikki


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Crystal

Sorry - just one last quick question from me.

Unfortunately my embryos deteriorated so my transfer was cancelled.  We had 4 embryos from my first ICSI and we were told that they were all top grade.  The 2 returned in my fresh cycle resulted in an early m/c and these 2 did not divide after thaw.  Could it indicate an underlying problem or is just one of those things?

Thanks
Nikki


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

nikkipas said:


> Hi Crystal
> 
> Sorry - just one last quick question from me.
> 
> ...


Hello Nikki,

I am sorry you did not get to ET, i wondered how you had got on.

Some people will have repeated miscarriages for an underlying issue but a lot of people will sadly have a miscarriage as one of those things. Only your Consultant can really look into your history and give you an indication of the likelihood of this happening again.

Freezing and thawing embryos is a very harsh process on them - this is why they tend only to freeze good qualiy ones to stand a good chance of recovery although even with top quality embryos this is not always the case. Some peoples embryos do not seem to freeze as well as others but this is impossible to guess from just two embryos. It does happen fairly regularly that embryos do not come through the freeze and thaw, i would not put much emphasis on the result from your frozen embryos.

Best wishes


----------

